# PyTivo With Tivo Mini



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

With the new Tivo Mini are we able to see Pytivo shares?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Even if you could see them it won't do you any good as you can't transfer shows to a Mini. Best you could probably do for now is using Streambaby push capability to push files to series 4 units in the house which you can then play from the Mini using MRS. VidMgr has similar capabilities and relies on pyTivo to do the actual push so may also be an option. So kludges at best.

Especially now that Mini is released the series 4 platform is long overdue for a real streaming solution to be available (perhaps DLNA compliant) for streaming arbitrary shows on your home network.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Even if you could see them it won't do you any good as you can't transfer shows to a Mini. Best you could probably do for now is using Streambaby push capability to push files to series 4 units in the house which you can then play from the Mini using MRS. VidMgr has similar capabilities and relies on pyTivo to do the actual push so may also be an option. So kludges at best.
> 
> Especially now that Mini is released the series 4 platform is long overdue for a real streaming solution to be available (perhaps DLNA compliant) for streaming arbitrary shows on your home network.


Yes, a DLNA solution would be amazing, a 50 dollar DVD player supports DLNA these days, Well that is quite disappointing, I don't do a ton of transfers, still a bummer. Lack of Netflix of the get is a pretty big let down as well.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Looking more and more like using a basic Tivo Premiere as a remote client is a better set of features than a Mini and not that much more money.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> Looking more and more like using a basic Tivo Premiere as a remote client is a better set of features than a Mini and not that much more money.


It's double the cost when comparing the device price plus lifetime service on each one. Assuming you pick up a Premiere for only $100. But they are typically $150 which makes the cost plus lifetime even more than double the cost of a Mini with lifetime.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Basic Tivo Premiere with lifetime is offered at $450 from Tivo pretty regular and at $400 on rare occaision. Still, you are right, its near double. But for $200 more, you get the additional tuners on your network, netflix support, OTA support, HME and HMO for streaming and network access. There is ALOT missing from the mini and even if they supported use with my existing Premieres, don't think I would consider the lack of function for the lower cost now that the feature set is known.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> Basic Tivo Premiere with lifetime is offered at $450 from Tivo pretty regular and at $400 on rare occaision. Still, you are right, its near double. But for $200 more, you get the additional tuners on your network, netflix support, OTA support, HME and HMO for streaming and network access. There is ALOT missing from the mini and even if they supported use with my existing Premieres, don't think I would consider the lack of function for the lower cost now that the feature set is known.


 I agree to a point. The Mini gives you a big performance boost when using HDUI and the Flash apps that are supported, so that is worth something though probably not $250. I'm considering getting a Mini to use as a front end for my sluggish Elite. With the Mini one can still indirectly use external video sources such as pyTivo shares by pushing videos to other Premieres in the house, so it's not completely useless on that front.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

One of my premieres is on a 6.99 monthly plan, I am trying to determine which is a better option. I guess having more functions for the same price seems like a no brainer.


----------

